# 27 Liter Planted Aquarium



## ziperzip (18 Jun 2014)

Hi Guys,
Here is the video of my 27 Liter planted tank  I hope you enjoy..


----------



## parotet (18 Jun 2014)

Looks fantastic mate! Any chance of knowing more details about the setup?

Jordi


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Jun 2014)

Perfect tank....what kind of fish is that?


----------



## dw1305 (19 Jun 2014)

Hi all, 





Martin in China said:


> Perfect tank....what kind of fish is that?


 <_Sundadanio_ _axelrodi_>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Jun 2014)

cool little fish....thx Darrel


----------



## PedroB (19 Jun 2014)

Looks beautiful  

Any more details on the setup?
Especially flora and fauna please.


----------



## ziperzip (19 Jun 2014)

parotet said:


> Looks fantastic mate! Any chance of knowing more details about the setup?
> 
> Jordi



Thanx Jordi 

Soil : Aquasoil Amazonia
Light: Standard desk light 23 W Philips daylight bulb
Filter: Aqua Clear 20 external filter
Co2: DIY (yeast+sugar+water)
Fertilizer: Tropica plant growth specialized 1.5ml everyday
Water change: %30 each week




PedroB said:


> Looks beautiful
> 
> Any more details on the setup?
> Especially flora and fauna please.



Thank you Pedrop, I just posted detail for Jordi, plants are ;
Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Angustifolia'
Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba
Hydrocotyle tripartita



Martin in China said:


> Perfect tank....what kind of fish is that?


Thanks Martin and dw1305 is right they are "Sundadanio axelrodi"


----------



## ziperzip (1 Jul 2014)

Hi Guys here is the new video for same tank but after trimming!  Please let me know which version is better? before trimming or after?


----------



## Martin in Holland (2 Jul 2014)

tjeee...hard to say which one is nicer/better....I love them both


----------



## Newbiedoobydo (13 Sep 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I was searching for 'daylight bulb' and this came up. I have a bog-standard daylight bulb and, having seen this, I now know I can go ahead and try it out on my little tank. With appropriate precautions against it getting wet, of course! You have a lovely tank, very inspirational!


----------



## alto (14 Sep 2015)

23 W Philips daylight bulb is a CFL that you'll see listed in planted tanks, some people have much more 'luck' with it than others (just like with any piece of kit) - as you say, very nice tank


----------



## ziperzip (20 Sep 2015)

Newbiedoobydo said:


> I know this is an old thread but I was searching for 'daylight bulb' and this came up. I have a bog-standard daylight bulb and, having seen this, I now know I can go ahead and try it out on my little tank. With appropriate precautions against it getting wet, of course! You have a lovely tank, very inspirational!





Martin in China said:


> tjeee...hard to say which one is nicer/better....I love them both





alto said:


> 23 W Philips daylight bulb is a CFL that you'll see listed in planted tanks, some people have much more 'luck' with it than others (just like with any piece of kit) - as you say, very nice tank



Thank  you for your kind words


----------

